# Can't connect to the internet - Thomson TG585 V7



## graphicsxp (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

It's been a week since I can no longer access the internet. I have a Thomson TG585 v7 and the Internet light became red all of a sudden.

After calling my ISP technical support and rebooting / reseting the router multiple times, I'm still at the same point.

All lights are green (including the DSL light) except for the internet light that is off since I did the reset.

When I connect to the configuration interface of the router (at 198.168.1.254), I can see the DSL is up but I'm disconnected from the Internet. If I click on the Connect button, juste below the form in which I can enter my credentials, then the internet light becomes red for a while and then goes off again and I get the following error message: "Disconnected by user".

I've run out of ideas and my ISP technical support is helpless. Could it be that the router is faulty. Then how can I convince them ? It's only 2 months old and like I said, I was disconnected without doing anything special...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd insist that they help you solve the issue. This screams out router or ISP problem to me.


----------



## graphicsxp (Jun 25, 2010)

I've brought the router to their technical center and they tested it. It seems to work fine. 
So they are sending a technician to my place on Monday (the internet light remains red). They said if the problem comes from them, they won't charge me, otherwise they'll charge me 70euros/hour.... And they said that on a tone of voice that sounded like "whatever the problem is, you'll pay for everything until the last tiny cent".... 

I hate them already.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the issue isn't the router, it has to be something farther down the line.


----------

